# Cuban needs to win the Artest sweepstakes



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If Cuban wants to jump to the top of the Western Conference and attempt to win now, Cuban needs to win the Artest sweepstakes. Cuban has a lot of assets on the team to use. For example:

KVH & Josh Howard for Artest and Croshere

I'm a huge Josh Howard fan and I would hate to see the Mavs trade him; however, is getting Artest worth trading Josh?

This trade could interest both teams as
1) Artest goes West which Indy would like
2) Indy gets somebody that can start at SF and defend the position at a high level. Plus it would still allow them to bring Granger along slowly
3) Dallas gives up a future stud (and present high performer) for a perimeter DPOY guy that can also score.

What do you think Mavs fans?


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

If the Pacers throw in a 1st rounder and a carton of Prozacs Id sign off on it.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> If Cuban wants to jump to the top of the Western Conference and attempt to win now, Cuban needs to win the Artest sweepstakes. Cuban has a lot of assets on the team to use. For example:
> 
> KVH & Josh Howard for Artest and Croshere
> 
> ...


Change Howard to Daniels and I'd do it.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I really want artest on this team...why would they not take Daniels,KVH,pick...for Artest, Croshere?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cuban strikes me as the type who would be all over this. Not to offend Dallas fans, cause thats not what I am trying to do, but I think Cuban wants to win so bad he would probably not care about Artest's character cause he knows this guy would put them over the top. He would take on the responsbility of Artest's baggage.

I am betting Dallas gets him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Aside from being a really good player Josh Howard is on a rookie contract and that makes him far more valuable to both teams in any potential deal.I really don't think a team that thinks it's chances are already good will have anything to do with Artest unless they have something to trade that isn't already making a contribution.It's rumored that Walsh is looking for someone with potential...Like Jonathan Bender without the careerending knee injuries.


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

Artest > Howard

And Artest is only one year younger.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't count on this happening because Cuban and Aj both agree that they like their team. 
Check it out for yourselves at dallasnews.com


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

You guys value Artest way too much man. 

What has he proven so far? 

1.) He wanted to taken a month off to promote somebody else's CD. He got suspended.

2.) He fought with NBA fans. Ugly. Got suspended for the whole season. 

3.) Then he came back saying that Pacers doesn't treat him fair enough. He feels Pacers can be a better team without him, when Pacer is trying to KEEP him (happy).

4.) Send out a trade rumor without reporting to Walsh first. 

5.) He is injured again. The most games he's played for a season is 76. 

This IS the guy you want on Mavs??? The way I see it, his heart is really not about basketball. It's about money and making him famous. I am sick of people saying how GREAT Artest is. He is a cancer. NBA doesn't need him and I hope Mavs is not stupid enough to get him.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Skeet Skeet Skita said:


> Artest > Howard
> 
> And Artest is only one year younger.


No. Howard > Artest. No way in hell do I give up J-Ho for Artest. Not a chance.

Dirk, J-Ho, Devin, Marquis are all untouchable as far as Artest trades are concerned. I give you expirers like KVH or you can have Stackhouse in a trade, but not any of those 4 I listed.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I think this is all a moot point anyways, as AJ said on the radio today that they have absolutely no interest in Artest, and haven't even called Indiana.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, having Artest in the team is quite desirable, but I am not sure whether I would want to see Howard traded for him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Artest is a better player than Howard. His offensive game is at least a notch above Howard's, and defensively there's not many better than Artest. 

However, I agree that the Mavs shouldn't pursue this, but it's not because I think Howard is the better player. You know the saying don't fix what isn't broke, and Josh Howard's role for the Mavericks isn't broke. Artest is too much of a gamble at this point, although he's a damn good player on a cheap contract.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Galloway and company on ESPN103.3 was saying that Keith Van Horn and Stack would bring Artest.

If thats the case.. pull the trigger.. the Mavs are one solid starter away from the Finals.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Van Horn and Stack for Artest doesn't even come close salary wise.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

After Kobe blew us out by himself I thought of this thread.....


----------

